

The Search for Exceptional Genomes - xenophon
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/532421/the-search-for-exceptional-genomes/

======
chockablock
Inspiring. Finding 'human knockouts' is a fantastic example of what becomes
possible as sequencing gets cheap.

Steven Hyman (former director of NIMH), recently argued that this approach is
also key to developing treatments for depression:

[http://www.nature.com/news/mental-health-depression-needs-
la...](http://www.nature.com/news/mental-health-depression-needs-large-human-
genetics-studies-1.16300)

[At Nature, but not paywalled, thankfully]

------
bthomas
The article refers to Google sequencing healthy genomes, and I think I
recently read something about Google running a longitudinal health study on
employees (a la the Framingham Heart Study) - anyone here familiar with what
they are doing?

